# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  7 mục đích sử dụng cho thấy bạn không cần đến một smartphone “siêu phẩm”

## lovegoogle

*Khi chuẩn bị mua smartphone mới và xét thấy có các tiêu chí dưới đây, có thể bạn sẽ chỉ dùng thiết bị cho các mục đích sử dụng cụ thể thay vì "chạy theo công nghệ".
*
Với tần suất ra mắt các sản phẩm mới như hiện tại, người dùng như đang trở nên “choáng ngợp” hơn bao giờ hết. Đặc biệt, phân khúc smartphone cao cấp vừa qua ghi nhận sự có mặt của hàng loạt cái tên như Galaxy S5, One M8, Galaxy Note 4, Xperia Z3 hay mới nhất là bộ đôi iPhone 6/6 Plus,… đang khiến nhiều tín đồ công nghệ “kích thích” và sẵn sàn “móc hầu bao” dù trên tay mình đang sở hữu một thiết bị cũng khá mạnh.

​Tuy nhiên, cũng có nhiều người trong số đó chỉ xem smartphone mới ra mắt là thiết bị dùng để “tham khảo” là chính bởi mục tiêu hàng đầu của họ là nhu cầu, là mục đích công việc, họ xem những thiết bị mới là quá mức cần thiết và lãng phí tiền bạc trừ khi chúng giúp ích tốt hơn cho họ trong công việc.

Dưới đây là những tiêu chí mà khi xét, bạn có thể nằm trong số những người lựa chọn cho mục đích sử dụng. Tất nhiên, chúng cũng chỉ mang tính chất tham khảo bởi những “siêu phẩm” mới cũng mang theo những tính năng mới và không ai có thể ngăn cản bạn sở hữu chúng khi ra mắt cả.

*Bạn không phải là một game thủ*

​Một trong những lí do khiến người ta lựa chọn smartphone là cấu hình bên trong phải mạnh mẽ để có thể trải nghiệm những tựa game hàng đầu hiện nay. Việc trang bị một con chip lõi tứ hay 8 lõi, RAM hơn 2 GB, GPU hiệu năng cao,… sẽ giúp các game thủ trải nghiệm trò chơi một cách mượt mà nhất. Nếu chơi Candy Crush Saga hay Solitaire, bạn sẽ không cần máy cấu hình mạnh nhưng nếu chơi Asphalt 8 hay NOVA 3, đòi hỏi cấu thông số máy, đặc biệt là GPU phải tốt, đi kèm màn hình độ nét Full HD.

*Ảnh chụp từ điện thoại chỉ dùng để chia sẻ trên MXH*

​Cuộc đua camera độ phân giải cao trên smartphone đang trở nên gay cấn hơn bao giờ hết. Hầu hết smartphone cao cấp hiện nay, độ phân giải máy đều từ 13 Mpx trở lên (trừ One M8 hay iPhone 6/6Plus) và nếu chỉ dùng để chia sẻ Facebook, đó thật sự là một lãng phí.

Thực tế cho thấy, những smartphone có camera độ phân giải cao cũng đi kèm hình hình ảnh với dung lượng khá “nặng”, do đó việc upload cũng khó khăn hơn, chưa kể các hình ảnh tải lên sẽ bị các MXH “bóp” độ phân giải để phù hợp. Cùng với đó, hình ảnh này cũng chiếm nhiều bộ nhớ máy hơn và đến một ngày, bạn sẽ phải xóa đi trong tiếc nuối. Nhưng quan trọng nhất, mắt con người chỉ nhìn được hình ảnh ở một độ phân giải nhất định và nếu chỉ trên màn hình điện thoại, ảnh chụp từ Galaxy Note 4 cũng không khác là bao so với ảnh chụp trên Moto G.

*Độ phân giải màn hình*

​Bên cạnh cuộc “đua” về camera, các hãng hiện nay cũng đã bắt đầu nhắm đến độ phân giải màn hình. Hai cái tên mới là LG G3 và Galaxy Note 4 đều trang bị màn độ phân giải 2K đã cho thấy điều đó. Tuy nhiên, độ phân giải lớn như vậy trên một chiếc điện thoại liệu có quan trọng để bạn có thể mua?

Trên thực tế, trừ khi bạn sở hữu điện thoại trên 6 inch, độ phân giải Full HD đã là quá tốt để thực hiện việc nhìn hình ảnh trên màn hình hiển thị và nếu độ phân giải có tăng thêm, bạn cũng rất khó để phân biệt.

*Nơi bạn sống không có mạng 4G*

​Ở nhiều nơi trên thế giới, mạng 4G đã rất phổ biến nhưng ở một số nơi, chẳng hạn như Việt Nam chúng ta, mạng 4G đang trong quá trình xây dựng. Do đó, bạn cũng không cần phải “chạy” theo những smartphone được NSX nhấn mạnh thông số này.

*Một thiết bị nhỏ gọn*

​Ngày nay, kích thước màn hình được xem là “tiêu chuẩn” là khoảng 4,7 – 5 inch. Ngay cả Apple trước đây cho rằng kích thước 3,5 inch là “chuẩn” cũng đã phải suy nghĩ lại khi ra mắt bộ đôi iPhone 6 và 6 Plus với 4,7 inch và 5,5 inch tương ứng. Tuy nhiên nếu chủ yếu dành cho nghe gọi và thao tác công việc cơ bản, bạn cũng không cần phải chạy theo kích cỡ màn hình. Đó là chưa kể đến các thiết bị lớn sẽ rất khó khăn khi mang theo.

*Dung lượng bộ nhớ vừa đủ*

​Nếu bạn không cần cho lưu trữ nhiều hay tải các ứng dụng đa phương tiện như phần mềm, game,… về trải nghiệm, dung lượng bộ nhớ trong khoảng 4 GB là đủ. Ngoài ra, bạn cúng có thể mở rộng lưu trữ thêm qua khe thẻ microSD. Hiện nay, giá smartphone cũng tăng theo dung lượng lưu trữ bên trong và nếu không có nhu cầu sử dụng hết, bạn cũng không nên chi tiền cho điều đó.

*Không bao giờ dùng hết các tính năng*

​Mỗi khi ra mắt sản phẩm mới, các NSX luôn đề cập đến các tính năng thời thượng như đo nhịp tim, quét dấu vân tay, theo dõi sức khỏe,… nhưng nếu bạn không dùng tới các tính năng này, bạn cũng không nên mua.

----------

